# Literati problem



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I downloaded several books from Project Gutenberg (children's books) but when I plug in my Literati to my computer and then try to drag the books to the Literati in ADE, I get this message "No permission to copy document here" - anybody ever had this happen??  These books are DRM free.  I even have one book I bought from Smashwords and I get the same message with that one.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

I have had trouble using ADE.  I am able to drag right to the SD card, though.  Maybe try that?


----------

